
How can I get freelance contract work? - forgotmyacc
I&#x27;m trying to quit my corporate job and move into freelancing.  How do I find clients?  Anyone want to hire me?
======
PhilWright
First thing you need to do is learn to sell yourself. You have provided no
information about your technical expertise, domain expertise, location or rate
expectations. This is like someone random turning up at the front desk of a
random company and saying 'want to give me a job?'.

~~~
PaulHoule
This is problem #1 for people asking for help on HN. We don't have anywhere to
start answering a problem like this unless the questioner opens up about their
situation.

------
ChicagoDave
Staffing firms. Dice.com. Local start-up incubators. There's a ton of
independent contractor work in the U.S., especially if you have full-stack dev
skills, AWS Lambda, Angular, DevOps, and can easily fit into any team.

~~~
bartvk
This. Not sure where OP is located, but in the UK and The Netherlands, there
are plenty of agencies who are looking for freelancers to place at their
clients.

------
manglav
shoot me an email - I might have some work for ya.

